# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компания AOC стала спонсором Team Liquid

## Labs

AOC, один из ведущих мировых брендов на рынке дисплеев, объявляет о сотрудничестве с Team Liquid – одной из лучших в мире киберспортивных команд. Каждому геймеру, выступающему на турнирах, необходимо высококачественное оборудование. Теперь Team Liquid воспользуются преимуществами премиальных мониторов AOC, которые отвечают этим требованиям. Благодаря частоте обновления экрана 144 Гц, времени отклика 1 мс и технологиям Adaptive-Sync или NVIDIA G-Sync участники Team Liquid смогут противостоять своим противникам на международной киберспортивной арене, забыв разрывах экрана или размытости. Мониторы AOC уже завоевали признание многочисленных пользователей, а сейчас и киберспортивные энтузиасты смогут оценить непревзойденное оборудование для игр, которое выбрали их кумиры из Team Liquid.

До анонсирования партнерства игроки состава Team Liquid по CS:GO имели возможность протестировать новейшие игровые мониторы AOC. Ник "nitr0" Cannella поделился своими впечатлениями: "У меня была возможность поиграть на мониторе AOC во время тренировочных сборов. Он показал себя действительно достойно: я прошел различные маршруты на карте de_train во время матча и по итогу выступил хорошо. Играя в CS:GO, несложно заметить разницу между мониторами. Я остался очень доволен тем, как справился AOC. Цвета были превосходными, точность очень высокая. Скорость отклика и отсутствие задержки ввода, которые обеспечивает производитель, крайне важны в игре".

В современной профессиональной киберспортивной индустрии партнерские отношения свидетельствyют о серьезной приверженности сторон друг другу на всех уровнях, в основе которой лежит тщательная предварительная оценка. Поэтому все указывает на то, что долгосрочное сотрудничество AOC и Team Liquid распространится на многие турниры и лиги по дисциплинам StarCraft II, League of Legends, CS:GO, Dota 2, Halo, Hearthstone, Heroes of the Storm и Overwatch.

----------

